# new addition to suv 17



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Wheres the ice go?


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice job man!  My brother in law fabricated something similar and he absolutely loves it.  He even has lights on his cooler that "dance" with the music which I thought was cheese - but it's actually really dang cool.  (No pun intended.  ;D)  And he uses exactly like you're going to - boating, on the beach, he took down to the Keys, etc.  You're really going to enjoy that thing!


----------



## diliberoj (Jan 5, 2011)

Ice, psh thats what the other smaller cooler is for. I may eventually fab in some walls to be able to add in ice, but with the battery its heavy enough now. It does sound very good. I am happy with the build.


----------

